# Working with juniper



## juniper (Sep 29, 2011)

Soooo… I have the pleasure of not only living on Oregon,But also have juniper access in Oregon.

I plan on getting ahold of some and seeing what I can do with it.

WOOD like to make a lamp or something .

I only have a general idea on how to approach the project, and am interested in any books or tutorials on stripping and working with this wood.

If anyone knows of a good book selection or wood simply like to chime in and dialogue that wood be great.

I wood like to know if the wood I choose must be aged, I also am curious to know if the randomness of the patterns is common on most all of the tree.

Thanks


----------



## juniperguy (Mar 5, 2009)

I have quite a bit of information on my website about juniper wood. www.juniperguy.com


----------



## Nomad62 (Apr 20, 2010)

I think most of your answers will be found between your ears. Woodworking with such wood is imagination oriented, and your products will excel with imaginative progression (dang, my fingers are sore from typing fancy words). Get whatever wood you can (legally, of course) and figure out what you can make out of it. Juniperguy has a great knack for it. Best of luck!


----------



## sarterfish (Sep 6, 2013)

I have a few large juniper slabs that I am working with. 30" X 9 foot roughly. The wood can be squirrely when you cut it so be aware of binding on your blades. sands nicely, highly aromatic… wear a good mask. I cut 3 of the slabs into stair treads for a "floating tread" stair project, a couple are deflecting quite a bit due to knot structure and location. The last big slab I am making into a dining table, appears to be fairly stable after a year in my garage after purchase. This was about a 300 yr old tree and on the ground for a few years already, according to the BLM guy I bought it from… it is absolutely beautiful in color, variation, knots, pithy areas, bark, and compression grains at branch areas. He told me it would be a labor of love, but have to say it's been a pleasure over all!


----------

